# How do you open .nrg files?



## MSTechie

(title)


----------



## kiwiguy

Its a Nero image file


----------



## Elvandil

If, for some reason, you want to extract the files the image contains, create a new folder on your desktop.

Run ISO Buster
Choose Open in the File menu and open the .nrg file.
Select all the files in the right pane.
Right-click the selected files and choose "Extract Objects".
Choose your new folder to extract the files into.


----------



## Moby

You normally burn an image file to a disc to create a bootable CD for example.
Do you want to know how this is done maybe, if you did not want to extract any files as above?
If you have the full Nero programme, not Nero Express, with a CD (assuming the file is less than CD size) in the appropriate drive, you can just double click the file and press burn when Nero opens.
What ends up on the CD is that image 'opened' in effect. As to what the CD will do depends on what the .nrg file is an image of.


----------

